# M or F Version 2



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

As Maiden suggested - a new poll with the results PUBLIC - so NO cheating:eyebrows:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

as if


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> as if


you little minx !!!!

serious poll and you go all  on me.

How can we trust anything you say ever again :jaw::Cry::mod:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> you little minx !!!!
> 
> serious poll and you go all  on me.
> 
> How can we trust anything you say ever again :jaw::Cry::mod:





ohhh so our vote is not secret..why did I think it would be.. we are in Egypt after all


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> ohhh so our vote is not secret..why did I think it would be.. we are in Egypt after all


are you having a crisis .... my original post said THE RESULTS WERE PUBLIC.

can't get the moderation staff these days:eyebrows:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> are you having a crisis .... my original post said THE RESULTS WERE PUBLIC.
> 
> can't get the moderation staff these days:eyebrows:





but do you know how I voted????


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> but do you know how I voted????


o yes:clap2:


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Second time, but still no buttons for "other"! :lol:

And I always thought Maiden was an Egyptian guy pretending to be a Scottish girl.........


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

DeadGuy said:


> Second time, but still no buttons for "other"! :lol:
> 
> And I always thought Maiden was an Egyptian guy pretending to be a Scottish girl.........




do you want to meet me for coffee so you can practice your Arabic?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

JohnJ24 said:


> What in God's name is this crap all about?


O dear another Celt getting confused by simple concepts :eyebrows:

thank goodness the capital of the UK is in England :behindsofa:


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> do you want to meet me for coffee so you can practice your Arabic?


Thats just what I was thinking when I read Deadguys post "spooky":clap2:


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> do you want to meet me for coffee so you can practice your Arabic?


Hey I been complaining about the "Other" button! Not the "Female" one!! 

Coffee would be great! But Arabic? A definite :nono:


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

DeadGuy said:


> Hey I been complaining about the "Other" button! Not the "Female" one!!
> 
> Coffee would be great! But Arabic? A definite :nono:


I'm sure you would struggle with a choice of 2 options, let alone 3.:eyebrows:

The answer to this poll question can not be "YES":confused2:


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> O dear another Celt getting confused by simple concepts :eyebrows:
> 
> thank goodness the capital of the UK is in England :behindsofa:


:rofl:

:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

JohnJ24 said:


> Not confused, just wondering how some people find the time to come up with nonsense that quite frankly belongs in a primary school playground!!!
> 
> Clearly then, the celts are a far superior race!


Bet you are the life and soul of the party - if you don't like it then DONT READ IT.

You have to comment and call it CRAP - if we are in primary you belong in Crappy Nappies

where is the DIS-like button:confused2:


----------

